

Use AJAX to filter Kayak's employees - jack7890
http://www.kayak.com/team/#

======
qeorge
That's really cool and creative. Nice find.

OP: I _really_ hate to be this guy, but the page doesn't use AJAX, just
Javascript. You may want to update the headline.

~~~
jack7890
My apologies, you are right, there's nothing asynchronous. It's all pre-
loaded.

------
zain
Heh. At first, I felt bad for all the people on the low end of the hotness
scale, but it's actually randomly generated on load. If you reload, everyone
has a different hotness level.

------
varenc
This reminds of Picker from the Simile project
(<http://simile.mit.edu/wiki/Picker>)

And just to nitpick, there aren't any asynchronous calls going on! The data is
all pre-loaded.

------
jamesjyu
I simply love this. It nicely riffs on their innovative UI. It's also just a
fun way to display their management team -- much better than just boring
photos and bios. Great branding.

~~~
ratsbane
Agreed. Every time Kayak paddles into my consciousness I end up with a sense
that those people are just doing something right.

Does anyone understand what the Left-Right slider does? My first guess - left-
handedness versus right-handedness - isn't consistent with the slider usage.

~~~
bodhi
It seems to be what side of the picture the person is in. (I thought it was
left/right handedness too at first, and was curious how one could be 30% left
handed!)

------
paul9290
The capitalists bunch as a whole are a more attractive group then the nerds.

I did not understand the hotness portion as it ranks an older heavy set guy as
the only 10. Usually, not what our society would rank a 10. The blonde chick
sure.

~~~
fallentimes
It's random.

------
tdonia
it breaks for me in chrome - when you move both sliders all the way to the
left it won't let you drag anything right again. 'show all' restores it so
it's probably just an overlap issue.

~~~
lunchbox
Happens for me in Firefox too.

------
DanielStraight
Wow... imagine being one of the hotness=2 guys. On further investigation, the
hotness seems semi-random.

------
pclark
love that the CEO has the lowest MPG.

